
Python Flask App in One Minutes - khaledshamat
https://medium.com/analytics-vidhya/python-flask-app-in-few-minutes-4756874df2f4
======
pettycashstash2
Appreciate this. Starting to learn flask and I’ll start with this

~~~
pettycashstash2
Any way you could do a write up on how to productionalize flask app with
nginex or Apache proxies?

~~~
khaledshamat
Why you don’t try our AppGen to download and design a full project, if you
download the project you will find a docker script to dockerize the project
for you

~~~
pettycashstash2
I will attempt this. But is the app served by nginex or Apache proxy Or flask
directly?

